# American Leipheimer Wins Tour of Germany Cycling Title



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 23, 2005)

Velonews.com is reporting that American bicyclist Levi Leipheimer won the 2005 Tour of Germany on Tuesday after holding the yellow jersey for the final five stages. 

"This is the biggest success of my career," said the American riding for the German Team Gerolsteiner.  "This race has matured and is now one of the top three races so I am overjoyed to win it. "It is also a great day for the team and we have proved that we are the strongest team here." 

Leipheimer, sixth in this year's Tour de France, started the final stage 31 seconds ahead of Germany's T-Mobile rider Jan Ullrich and had no trouble retaining that cushion on the flat ninth stage to win the 1510km Tour. Ullrich had started as one of the favorites but was always playing catch up and had to settle for second place. 

Overall Final
1. Levi Leipheimer, Gerolsteiner, 37:24:35
2. Jan Ullrich, T-Mobile, at 00:31
3. Georg Totschnig, Gerolsteiner, at 01:23
4. Jörg Jaksche, Liberty Seguros, at 01:29
5. Cadel Evans, Davitamon-Lotto, at 01:53

For more details go to http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/8742.0.html

American bicyclists have done very well in international competition this season.


----------

